# [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

If you have a currently unfulfilled subscription to DM Magazine post up your information here.
Mine was paid on March 22nd and I still havent received a single issue. 
I am sick of BS excuses and want my 30 dollars returned.
post up your story/details here.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (2035cc16v)*

I paid around the same time, and I got one issue so far.


----------



## eduardopepe (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (VegasJetta)*

same here..


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (eduardopepe)*

samething here. only got the third issue then i never saw another one...


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

I have never had one copy or one reply from any of my emails or PM's


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (docurley)*

i just go this from calvin 
(3:24 PM 6-28-2007) DMmagazine: Issue 5 is in print know. Please bare with me.
Calvin
DM Magazine
(6:31 PM 6-28-2007) MOUNT: thanks but i still havent received issue 4!! i know not receiving issues has been a problem for many, maybe a new delivery Co. would be a idea... just an idea. other then that everything about the issue i received was good. a few bugs but i look forward on reading the next order i get..
Jon M
(7:08 PM 6-28-2007) DMmagazine: already taken care of the subscription company. Bugs will be worked out. Thanks
Calvin


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

i paid back in march and havn't gotten a thing yet, no pm replies, nothing.


----------



## 808Bora (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: (gnavs)*

Posted my story in the other "DM" topic.....


----------



## eduardopepe (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: (808Bora)*

as of today still nothing..
it's been over 3 months now...


----------



## menace1930 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (eduardopepe)*

i have been waiting also.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (menace1930)*

today i received the june issue today... but still missing apirls an mays. but i was shocked to see that i got another issue . did they get a new carrier?


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (2035cc16v)*

i payed in April and only got one issue so far. none this month.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (ArpyArpad)*

so who's the guy we're supposed to be barraging with pm's now? The last 2 guys aren't answering


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (gnavs)*

wasent till i left a messege on their myspace then a few days later i get a issue.. 
http://profile.myspace.com/ind...61832


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (MOUNT)*

New distributor, issue 5 is going out now, can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Ducimus (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (azsightsound)*

Made my subscription in April. Haven't got a damned thing.


----------



## scrapper (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (Ducimus)*

Someone should report them to the better business bureau. Then you might get a response of whats up.


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (scrapper)*

wow I was going to subscribe to this in like march?!! Thank god i didnt. Hope everything works out for you guys


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (msul)*

yesterday i got two envelopes in the mail from them. i thought i was going to get the current issue and a back one.....nope. i got two copies of the june issue.







sorry guys, i probably got one of yours.


----------



## eduardopepe (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (ArpyArpad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArpyArpad* »_yesterday i got two envelopes in the mail from them. i thought i was going to get the current issue and a back one.....nope. i got two copies of the june issue.







sorry guys, i probably got one of yours.























dam you.. i am still waiting for mine!!!


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (eduardopepe)*

I got volume 5 a few days ago, it is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## eduardopepe (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (azsightsound)*


----------



## Ducimus (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (eduardopepe)*

I;m still waiting, I was promised to start from issue 3... Issue 5 is out, and I have not gotten anything...


----------



## ae0652 (Jun 9, 2007)

me and a couple guys at work all paid $10 for a subscrption at the volksport show and I still havent gotten anything. I tried filing a complaint with better business bureau but have no info...


----------



## GotDubbed (Jul 25, 2002)

Add me to the list.
I paid at Motorstadt in June and have yet to receive a copy.
Emails and IM's have gone unanswered.


----------



## aaronmjr (Jun 10, 2007)

I went to college with the guy who does their design. I will see if he has any information.


----------



## GotDubbed (Jul 25, 2002)

I know this is a "starting" company, but this has got to be the worst customer service evAr.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (GotDubbed)*

seriously, is anyone getting anything from them yet? I paid back in ****ing march and all i hear is we'll get you the next issue. I agree a new business has some hurdles at the start, but to ignore the people that helped make it happen is complete and utter bull****. Where are these guys in this thread trying to help us out.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (gnavs)*

bump this up. anyone still having problems?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArpyArpad* »_bump this up. anyone still having problems?

I havent seen anything since issue #4.....and that was after I contacted them for a copy.....


----------



## krugGTI (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

I signed up a week or so ago so I'll let you know. The October issue is supposed to be my first one and it's supposed to be going to press soon... if not already. I feel bad that you guys have had such problems. As prev said... it's a brand new mag... I went to their site and they list "the team" and it's not like they have 4 different editors... and a dozen "reporters" (is that the right word to use???) A lot of work goes into building a full magazine... I mean, it's not a monthly newsletter. Anyway, I think it has potential and I hope you guys take the Guns N Roses route and:
Have a little patience... yeaaaa-aaaah!


----------



## Kraftw3rkJetta (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (krugGTI)*

i paid for my subscription a long time ago, probably six months ago, and I've only gotten two issues. At this point I don't even care...my money is better spent on PVW or Ultra VW.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (Kraftw3rkJetta)*

i'm SOL i'm thinking. I paid back in March and havn't seen a fuggin thing. I've heard from 3 different guys "We'll get you next months issue". So then i sit and wait until my IM history clears itself, making it even harder to find these guys


----------



## mktwojet (May 12, 2005)

I paid some time in march and nothing. No pm's nothing. Kinda upset looks like a good mag!


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (mktwojet)*

Buhler?!?!?!


----------



## Ducimus (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (gnavs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gnavs* »_i'm SOL i'm thinking. I paid back in March and havn't seen a fuggin thing. I've heard from 3 different guys "We'll get you next months issue". So then i sit and wait until my IM history clears itself, making it even harder to find these guys









Same boat, I got one response, never heard from him again...


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (Ducimus)*

A lot of magazines don't make it through the first year without going belly up. They just don't bring in enough advertising $$ to sustain the start up costs of staff, printing and distributing. MPH is a good example; they lasted about a year before they through in the towel.
I am not saying that is the case here and I have no knowledge of this magazine or situation , but I have seen it happen many times before. 
Hopefully for everybody that is not the case here.
I always wait and see how they are doing before I shell out money for a subscription. I got burned a couple times before when I was much younger



_Modified by randyvr6 at 7:48 AM 10-20-2007_


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (randyvr6)*

OK heres whats going on. We have been backed up, weve had problems with distributers, money has been tight, lack of staff, untrustworthy staff, and some other things that go along with starting a buisness. We are trying very hard to please everyone and get things rolling so that all will be happy. I understand your frustration but youll have to bear with us. I am not payroll for dm but i have known calvin for many years now and i do a lot of work for him with local shows. Due to my other job i work i am unable to help out as much as i would like to. I will find out the deal with everything at this moment and i will let you all know what i find out. I know at this moment 6 is coming out for our approval. If there is anything else i can help you with please send me a pm or email @ [email protected] and i will do all i can to help you out. 

Thanks for your patience,
Jeremy T.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

Also at this stage in the buisness if you have not recieved an issue thats passed i.e. 1,2,3,4,5 i have to let you know that at this moment we cannot see it feezable to reprint those issues nor would we be able to afford it. I understand your anger with us because of not recieving a purchased item i would be irate too. But i will from now be as much on top of this as i can for those of you that are having problems with our service. Calvin has too many things going on to be able to answer very many emails so lilke i said please defer them to me and i will make sure i answer any question you have as thorough as possible. 

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Kraftw3rkJetta (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_Calvin has too many things going on to be able to answer very many emails 

That really sucks, but it's no excuse. Give me some magazines or give me back my money. Simple as that. Seems like A LOT of people are in the same boat and the excuses are just that.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re:*

maybe you could extend peoples subscriptions a few months then since you arent going to send out past issues. that would be fair.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ArpyArpad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArpyArpad* »_maybe you could extend peoples subscriptions a few months then since you arent going to send out past issues. that would be fair.

and that could be a possibility, but its not up to me. 

i will talk with him this evening and find something out...


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (Kraftw3rkJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraftw3rkJetta* »_
That really sucks, but it's no excuse. Give me some magazines or give me back my money. Simple as that. Seems like A LOT of people are in the same boat and the excuses are just that.

Im sorry for this but he is the only one who travels for the magazine. 95% of the pictures are done by him, the other five is a mix between others and myself. Send me an email with your mailing address and your info and ill personally check on orders and where everything stands...


----------



## DerSubtileVento (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm still missing issues. The last one I got was issue 4.


_Modified by DerSubtileVento at 10:12 AM 11-7-2007_


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

Ive had two people email me asking about there subscriptions. There problems were that their address's never made it into the system. If anyone else has a problem let me know, send me an email and ill find out whats going on for you.


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

Just found this thread. I paid back in March but never received anything. I emailed you my details.

Isaac


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (z33k)*

wow...crazy.......you would think that your "system" would tally how many you have to make to cover every active subscription...i just wonder what the look on whoever's face it is, when they realize that there just isnt enough money to make everyones copy......does that individual just say "oh well...maybe....if they are lucky, they will get one next month"......


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (Lunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lunker* »_wow...crazy.......you would think that your "system" would tally how many you have to make to cover every active subscription...i just wonder what the look on whoever's face it is, when they realize that there just isnt enough money to make everyones copy......does that individual just say "oh well...maybe....if they are lucky, they will get one next month"......










Are you a disgruntled subscription holder? if you have a problem send me your info and ill do what i can. We are continually makeing al aspects of our buisness better. No one that works for the magazine has and schooling in buisness so we are doing the best we can. You learn from your mistakes and we have made a lot of them. We are still weedeing out some of our problems. Like i said before we are sorry for the upset subscribers that have had problems but we are doing what we can to fix whats gone wrong.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

I paid in August and have not seen anything.


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*

I paid in july, haven't seen anything or any response from emailing either


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (radoman57)*


----------



## huvGTI (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

I'm a subscription holder and have emailed and called. I find it dissappointing that even though I'm expected to tolerate not receiving something that I've paid for, I'm also expected to have it be ok for said magazine to be "too busy to answer every email". So basically, it's this way and we won't be answering your questions regarding it, even if you were just trying to verify that you are subscribed. Thanks much, it's nice to know that my business is appreciated enough to be completely ignored. 


_Modified by huvGTI at 5:24 PM 11-2-2007_


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

i got your info and ill check it out for you....


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

Subscribed in March, have yet to receive a thing
BBM seems to have your mag on their site, Seems like a bad business decision for Betz.
Money back, or 12 issues soon please, this is stupid.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (Danno13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Danno13* »_Subscribed in March, have yet to receive a thing
BBM seems to have your mag on their site, Seems like a bad business decision for Betz.
Money back, or 12 issues soon please, this is stupid.

We have put out only two issues this year. If you want your money back send me your name and address in the mail and itl be sent out monday...If not send me an email and ill make sure your address and all your info are in the system. And when issue 6 arrives ill send you an email letting you know to look for it.


_Modified by dieselgeek19s at 11:38 PM 11-3-2007_


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

never again http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## huvGTI (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

Thanks for the help, I'm all about helping out some good guys who are trying to start up a magazine for enthusiasts. The lack of communication or response to inquiry is what put me off. Now that I know something is happening with it I'm good. Best of luck to those guys and make me a nice magazine!

_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_i got your info and ill check it out for you....


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (huvGTI)*

I placed my subscription early March and only received two issues total. I just noticed, to my "surprise"







, that once again i have yet to receive another issue for last month. First time i was told it was my fault and that i did not hand out my address. I handed them my address and after a few months i asked why i was not receiving any new magazines. They responded that it was H20 and that they were not making an issue for that month







. I find it frustrating that i have to keep bothering them with an IM each month regarding my magazines. Never had this type of customer service before







. I just hope that they can work things out and start sending the ****ing magazines out with out me having to contact them about it.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (mk_ultra')*

we have only produced two magazines so far this year. We have issue 6 at the print shop but there are some problems with picture quality. The print shop ha had issue 6 for over a month now. This is our fault because its been hard for us to find layout personaell that are trustworthy enough to get the issue dont on time. I am sorry for the problems you have encountered before and i dont know who told you it was your fault that your address was not in the system that makes no since. Send me an email and ill double check your still there and when issue 6 gets to us and is ready to ship ill send you an email letting you know to watch for it in the mail. 
JeremyT.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_When these guys were first starting I offered to work for them for an unbelievable discount on my normal rate. I liked their premise, and they had a good vibe. i wanted to help out. They blew me off. Glad I didn't get involved....I have a decent rep and don't need this, thats for sure. I'll stick w/ pvw and the like. I feel bad for the guys that blew their chances at real mags by giving the exclusivity to these guys. bummer. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
That said, its sad a lot of you didn't get your issue, but the owners of the cars that got royally screwed is who I really feel for. That's the real issue here folks...You lost a couple bucks, they lost their dreams of making it big w/ their car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif They got their car in a magazine hardly anyone sees, and lost their chance at the bit time.









_Modified by twopointone at 1:52 AM 11-14-2007_

A lot of people got their issues, some didnt. You cant base the negativity you see on here solely on our magazine. You always only hear the bad stuff on anything regardless what it is. The only reason you dont here any negative feedback about eurotuner or pvw is because they have been arounhd much longer than we have and they have worked pass these issues. Im sorry we have dissapointed customers and i have apoligized. The people who have had issues with our service contact me and thus far I have helped them out. Yeah we wish it were all peachy and that everything went perfect but thats not real life, so we are and have been working through these issues to the best of our abilities. And im sure there was a reason for you not working for the magazine, Calvin has a good reason for the people who work for us and those who dont. Thats at his discretion.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_
Calvin has a good reason for the people who work for us and those who dont. 

obviously.







good luck. For the sake of the enthusiast I hope you guys turn it around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_
And im sure there was a reason for you not working for the magazine, Calvin has a good reason for the people who work for us and those who dont. Thats at his discretion.









Is there a "good" reason for DM stealing our money? Because people go away... to prison for that sort of thing...


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_
Is there a "good" reason for DM stealing our money? Because people go away... to prison for that sort of thing...

How is DM stealing your money? Have you contacted me about your problem? Are you having problems? Send me an email and ill help you out. If you want your money back let us know and youll recieve it. Give me your full name and ill check and see whats going on and if you are a subscription holder then if you want your money back ill send it to you.










_Modified by dieselgeek19s at 9:27 AM 11-14-2007_


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

i paid back in feb 23 never got one issue, talked to calvin tons of times. still nothing was resolved. i just want my money back please


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (16vgti2)*

i paid back in may. 
i got the issue 5 i think (blue jetta 4 on the cover). it was good.
i have been looking forward to more. i realize there are issues with starting up a company so i am patient.
i wouldnt say that larger magazines are not messing up either though. I have a 2 year subscription to a magazine whose name starts with Euro and ends with tuner that hasnt sent me a magazine in 6 months or more!!!!


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

when will the next issue be done?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i paid back in may. 
i got the issue 5 i think (blue jetta 4 on the cover). it was good.
i have been looking forward to more. i realize there are issues with starting up a company so i am patient.
i wouldnt say that larger magazines are not messing up either though. I have a 2 year subscription to a magazine whose name starts with Euro and ends with tuner that hasnt sent me a magazine in 6 months or more!!!!

except w/ eurotuner you can call the number, which is the primedia subscription line and get it resolved w/ out an issue. no pun intended.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (16vgti2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vgti2* »_i paid back in feb 23 never got one issue, talked to calvin tons of times. still nothing was resolved. i just want my money back please

send me an email with your name and ill take car of it. 
Issue 6 is printing now. We should receive it within the next week or so. Send me your names and information to my email address, [email protected] and i will resolve your problem. I promise that i will take care of the problem, if you want your money back ill send it your way. But like i said email me and ill hellp you out.


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_
send me an email with your name and ill take car of it. 
Issue 6 is printing now. We should receive it within the next week or so. Send me your names and information to my email address, [email protected] and i will resolve your problem. I promise that i will take care of the problem, if you want your money back ill send it your way. But like i said email me and ill hellp you out. 

email sent


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_why are you doing all this work? you aren't on the payroll, shouldn't the mag be taking care of this?









Yes the mag should be taking care of this, but it is in a way. I take the names from those who send them to me and then i go to Calvins house or call him on the phone and he checks them right then. After i confirm there orders then ill put them on a list i have for my email and let them know that ill send an email out when we get the issue in and it ships out so they can look for it in the mail. Calvin has a lot on his hands and i thought i would help out seeing how ive known Calvin for around 9 years. In my eyes the magazine has finally gone to a magazine that i want to look at and that i look forward to seeing every month. Im always there whenever the new issues arrive and i useually get the first one out of the box. What it comes down to is that i think this magazine has great potential if he or we can get the bugs worked out.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

yeah when is the issue with my car "supposed" to come out?


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (eurican)*

Interesting thread....this is the first time seeing it. Chris, Calvin told me issue 7 (the issue your car is in) was done and it was almost ready to be shipped. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*

I ... again... would just like to ask why there has not been representation here from the people or person that should be dealing with this, in other words where is Mike or Calvin?
The bottom line is this. We all bought subscriptions to get a mag or two yes but also to help out, so help us out and let us know whats going on... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Most of us don't want our money back, we just want answers to our questions... which are pretty much all the same: 'when will we get the next issue or will there even be one?'
We should not have to do any of this to get what is ours...
thanks


----------



## DerSubtileVento (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*

I used to work for DM Magazine, but retired from my position earlier this summer. I don't work for DM Magazine anymore.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*

Mike no longer works for DM. I would be your point of contact. i work for DM. I may not be on the payroll but it doesnt matter i still do work for them. I have said that issue 6 is printing right now. We should see it in a week or so. If you want to send me an email i will send you back an email when issue 6 is shipped out so that you know to look for it in the mail. I dont know what else to say. I dont know how to put it any clearer., Issue six has been at the print shop for over a month we have been having problems with clarity on pictures. If you have anymore questions let me know.


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (DerSubtileVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DerSubtileVento* »_I used to work for DM Magazine, but retired from my position earlier this summer. I don't work for DM Magazine anymore.

see... good to know


----------



## DerSubtileVento (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_
Pray tell why such a short stint? 

I think this thread is evidence enough, eh?


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

still waiting


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (16vgti2)*

Jeremey,
Can you have Calvin call me? I've been trying to reach him but his cell is set up to tell you that he's not accepting calls right now. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (EastCoastSponger)*

will do i think his phone was broke and hes been trying to get it fixed but ill let him know your trying to get ahold of him.


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (EastCoastSponger)*


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (eurican)*

The magazine is going threw some changes. Changes as far as yes people. One of the biggest problems is that no one wants to work on the magazine. Issue 6 and 7 are in print. 
You might see that we have 5 people on staff well that just is not the case as you might think it is. The designer is no longer working for us. Why? I do not know why. Changes had to be made and he never made them. The intern can not do all the layouts by himself. I am shooting non-stop to get the features that I think you guys would want to see. I do not have the knowledge to do the layout like others have. You know someone please speak up. 
I fully understand where you everyone is coming from. You paid and all you want is the product. I am with you there. I am no shape or form EIP. SO please don tell me that or call me that. I am not a thief or a lier. 
There has been delays yes. Are we going anywhere no.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*

sorry to hear about your troubles man. no compaints here, keep at it dude, hope you solve the issues and get running smoothly soon!


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_When these guys were first starting I offered to work for them for an unbelievable discount on my normal rate. I liked their premise, and they had a good vibe. i wanted to help out. They blew me off. Glad I didn't get involved....I have a decent rep and don't need this, thats for sure. I'll stick w/ pvw and the like. I feel bad for the guys that blew their chances at real mags by giving the exclusivity to these guys. bummer. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
That said, its sad a lot of you didn't get your issue, but the owners of the cars that got royally screwed is who I really feel for. That's the real issue here folks...You lost a couple bucks, they lost their dreams of making it big w/ their car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif They got their car in a magazine hardly anyone sees, and lost their chance at the bit time.









_Modified by twopointone at 1:52 AM 11-14-2007_

i can tell you exactly why you got blown off, because you asked for money. i am a beginner at photography and offered CJ (Calvin) to do a couple of shoots for him for no charge (yea yea i am a dumbarse). Well after about 4 shoots later, he invited me to Indiana for a shoot. Said he will pay for my gas/food. I immidiately said, what about my actual time???? Guess what, i was blown off. Even though, after he hired me for Treffen shoot around August, i accepted since he offered to pay. This is November now, and guess what, NO $$. 
when he finally signed on today, he IM'd me saying i'll be paid when he uses the pics. Yeah right! When was the last time you bought something and paid for it when you decided to use it...


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

still waiting


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (16vgti2)*

* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3554170 *










_Modified by eurowner at 7:42 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (eurowner)*

The bottom line for me is that there is no excuse for bad service. There is nothing a customer hates more than to hear:
'well you see the reason it's not ...... is because we ....... and werent able to ...... so were workning on it ok'
Bad CS is bad CS... end story... most of us really don't care what the reason is.
all you needed to say was:
" We're sorry for the inconvience, there have been many mistakes on our part, we WILL take care of everyone as soon as possible, thanks for the support"
without all the other crap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*

just keeping this on top and still waiting for my subscription to start


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

still waiting...............


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_just keeping this on top and still waiting for my subscription to start

X2
Paid in Oct. haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (dragon1.8t)*

paid in march and nothing. Where is this guy now?


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re:*

well, they did say they were working on the next issue but i haven't seen it yet.


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (ArpyArpad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArpyArpad* »_well, they did say they were working on the next issue but i haven't seen it yet.

Yeah they did say that.

_Quote, originally posted by *DMmagazine* »_
Now that brings us to date. Issue 6 is in print yes it is late. Why? Well I will explain that the best I can. 6 was done as far as all the process of layout goes awhile ago. When the issue goes to print and there is a problem it has to be fixed other wise they will not proceed. Problems can be numerous things. Picture quality, page count, 4 color black text, you name it, it can and will happen. So we get it back and fix.
When it comes to design there are only so many people that I know that can fix the layout. Well the one that designed it feel off the planet. Day after day we try to make contact with no success. Finally we had to make to the call to have the printers fix the problem which will cost us big time. That brings us to date with the issues in print.

So with that I am here to say from D*M Magazine that we are behind you 100%. We are not going anywhere. You paid for a product and you will get that product. Everyone that is a subscriber will get one year from this point. I know that it does not help the fact but we are trying. We are trying our hardest to get caught up and step up to the plate.
***We are asking for those of you that can do wonders with photo shop and CS3 if you would like to help us please get in contact with us. ***


This was posted on 11/21/07
I contacted him as soon as I read it. While I don't do any pre-press. That is what my wife does/has done for the last 15 years. Ten of those years spent in a book/magazine printing company. She would be happy to help DM, but we've never heard from them/him.
We didn't mention $, just wanted to know if she could use the stuff she worked on in her portfolio.








So what happened? 



_Modified by dragon1.8t at 3:38 PM 12-21-2007_


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (dragon1.8t)*

any news on shipment dates ? I was told next month late November and have not received anything.


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: (mk_ultra')*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk_ultra’* »_any news on shipment dates ? I was told next month late November and have not received anything.









Dont hold your breath!!


----------



## German Toys (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (EastCoastSponger)*

so pretty much a bunch of guys tried to make a magazine, but lacked organizational skills.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for them


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: (German Toys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *German Toys* »_so pretty much a bunch of guys tried to make a magazine, but lacked organizational skills.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for them

And the sad thing is they collected a lot of money from advertisers and didnt get the mags out but they had no problem spending the money and they used photographers like myself to shoot features/show coverage and never paid us http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .
They could've had something good


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (EastCoastSponger)*

I again feel really bad for those who have paid and received nothing in the long run...terrible service. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Re:*

First of all I would like to say that BBM is not affiliated with DM Magazine in any way, other than we want to see them succeed.
My understanding is that they have restructured the subscriptions to a per issue basis by-monthly. So if you paid for a six issue or what was six month subscription you will get one issue every other month. Calvin has informed me that we will see another issue by the end of this month. If you paid for twelve you will still get twelve just every other month. I feel like these guys really deserve a break for busting into the VW magazine market with such a small crew. I give them big props for going for it and I really think that we should all give them the benefit of the doubt and a chance to make it happen. We really need a great dedicated VW Audi magazine in this country and these guys have shown that they can produce some content. Lets all hang on and see what they do. You guys will get what you paid for, just be patient. Good luck to D and M, we hope you kick some a$$ and we are still hanging in there for you guys!!!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: (JBETZ)*

i talk with calvin from time to time and he has assured me as well i will get every issue i have paid for. i for one dont get all uppity about $40, and if i have to donate that with nothing back just to help get a new company off the ground in a tough market, im all for it


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Re: (VWralley)*

Yes!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_i talk with calvin from time to time and he has assured me as well i will get every issue i have paid for. i for one dont get all uppity about $40, and if i have to donate that with nothing back just to help get a new company off the ground in a tough market, im all for it









I hear what you're saying and if you would like I'm trying to get a photography business going so if you want to donate $40 to my cause I'll take it. 
Remember one thing, if it wasn't for photographers you would be looking through magazines with a lot of blank pages.
Calvin does have a good thing going but he needs to handle it differently.
After almost two weeks of not hearing from him and after I left a few messages he finally called me a couple of hours ago. I will give him the benifit of the doubt. 
$40 may be nothing to some of us but when you're talking a few hundred bucks that you're owed thats another story. I hope Calvin keeps to his word.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: (EastCoastSponger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EastCoastSponger* »_
$40 may be nothing to some of us but when you're talking a few hundred bucks that you're owed thats another story. I hope Calvin keeps to his word.

obviously thats a completly different scenario and not anything like im talking about








i see your point as well. but there are a million photogs out there and very few performance oriented vw/audi mags in the states.


----------



## Veedubsky (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
obviously thats a completly different scenario and not anything like im talking about








i see your point as well. but there are a million photogs out there and very few performance oriented vw/audi mags in the states. 

I think its more or less the same if its a starting magazine or a starting photographer, they are both starting businesses. I think that if someone is promised money they should be paid it. Doesn't matter if this, that, or another doesn't fall into place. Do you buy a car and say "Yea I'll take this for now but when I get the money, I'll be sure to pay you for it." Doesn't work like that man.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Veedubsky)*

i can see what you are getting at, and dont get me wrong, i would expect to be re-imbursed for work done and not be happy about getting the shaft also


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (VWralley)*

so where are all the DM Magazine liaisons? We've gone thru a half dozen guys who say there are now the ones relaying info to the vortex folks and now its been a ****ing long time since I've heard anything from anyone in the know. Whats up?


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (gnavs)*

Because everyone is probably no longer working for Calvin. They found out he is a thief, and he's taking everyones' hard earned money and running away with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Kraftw3rkJetta (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (eurican)*

DM Magazine can eat my heiny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (eurican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurican* »_Because everyone is probably no longer working for Calvin. They found out he is a thief, and he's taking everyones' hard earned money and running away with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Everyone who asked for their money back got it. If you want it back ask for it. But theres really no reason to go saying that Calvin is a thief and hes takeing everyones hard earned cash. He posted in many forums what was going on. And i have said many times on this topic that if you have a problem send me an email and ill take care of it. And to this point i have. There has been no replys on this topic for some while now because its been the same questions asked over and over again. I guess in the true vortex spirit one should tell you guys to search for your answers but its not like that because we want to keep subscribers. Theres no defense here. Calvin said it in pretty clear words. Weve screwed some stuff up and weve been cleaning up our mistakes. All one can say is sorry we have disapointed you guys and we are trying to get on track. We have changed the next issue to issue 1. With that being said issue 1 is on its way to us now. If you would like me to check and make sure theres nothing wrong with your subscription and or let you knw when we ship then send me an email and i will do so. 

Thank you .
Jeremy T.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
obviously thats a completly different scenario and not anything like im talking about








i see your point as well. but there are a million photogs out there and very few performance oriented vw/audi mags in the states. 

quality/consistency > quantity


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_
quality/consistency > quantity


very true. which is why i drop almost $12 on pvw every month


----------



## DerSubtileVento (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_very true. which is why i drop almost $12 on pvw every month









word. I just renewed my yearly subscription to PVW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_If you would like me to check and make sure theres nothing wrong with your subscription and or let you knw when we ship then send me an email and i will do so. 

Thank you .
Jeremy T. 

Email sent.


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: (dragon1.8t)*

Update to my dealings with Calvin of DM. 
As I stated earlier I hadn't received payment from him for two features I shot for him back in July and Sept. 
After finally talking with him and explaining my frustration in the most reserved way I could he explained to me what has been going on and what the future goals of DM Magazine is.
According to Calvin a lot of things have been put in motion and they're starting to happen. He explained to me these actions dont happen overnight and he assured me that it will work out. From what he told me and what has happened already I feel he's back on track with the magazine.
Thursday he called me and he said he was overnighting me payment for my work and I received it yesterday and it is now sitting in my account.
He kept his word and I can respect that.


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_
Everyone who asked for their money back got it. If you want it back ask for it. But theres really no reason to go saying that Calvin is a thief and hes takeing everyones hard earned cash. He posted in many forums what was going on. And i have said many times on this topic that if you have a problem send me an email and ill take care of it. And to this point i have. There has been no replys on this topic for some while now because its been the same questions asked over and over again. I guess in the true vortex spirit one should tell you guys to search for your answers but its not like that because we want to keep subscribers. Theres no defense here. Calvin said it in pretty clear words. Weve screwed some stuff up and weve been cleaning up our mistakes. All one can say is sorry we have disapointed you guys and we are trying to get on track. We have changed the next issue to issue 1. With that being said issue 1 is on its way to us now. If you would like me to check and make sure theres nothing wrong with your subscription and or let you knw when we ship then send me an email and i will do so. 

Thank you .
Jeremy T. 

Email sent to ya Jeremy


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (rocconut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rocconut* »_
Email sent to ya Jeremy

you have your reply


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_
you have your reply

I dont envy your part in this at all. I would have killed myself by now







You are either a good friend, or gettin da monies!


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_
Everyone who asked for their money back got it. If you want it back ask for it. But theres really no reason to go saying that Calvin is a thief and hes takeing everyones hard earned cash. He posted in many forums what was going on. And i have said many times on this topic that if you have a problem send me an email and ill take care of it. And to this point i have. There has been no replys on this topic for some while now because its been the same questions asked over and over again. I guess in the true vortex spirit one should tell you guys to search for your answers but its not like that because we want to keep subscribers. Theres no defense here. Calvin said it in pretty clear words. Weve screwed some stuff up and weve been cleaning up our mistakes. All one can say is sorry we have disapointed you guys and we are trying to get on track. We have changed the next issue to issue 1. With that being said issue 1 is on its way to us now. If you would like me to check and make sure theres nothing wrong with your subscription and or let you knw when we ship then send me an email and i will do so. 

Thank you .
Jeremy T. 

I paid for subscribe back in april 07, few month later and several emails with no answer I got issue 5 in july. After that nothing. Any ideas on this???


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
I paid for subscribe back in april 07, few month later and several emails with no answer I got issue 5 in july. After that nothing. Any ideas on this???


E-mail me at [email protected] with all your info, so i can make sure your still in the system and issue 6 which is now issue 1 is on its way to us now.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_
I dont envy your part in this at all. I would have killed myself by now







You are either a good friend, or gettin da monies!

It sucks but i saw this as a good idea. I was waiting for something like this to come out and when Calvin said he wanted to do it i was all about helping any way i could. And to answer that statement ( You are either a good friend, or gettin da monies) im not gettin the moneys, so i guess that leaves me as a good friend. Maybe someday ill be able to get the monies, but im not too concerned about that as much as i am about getting this magazine up and goin.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

I still think moving to a fat quarterly would be a great move. show advertisers and readers what you can put together when not rushed.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

I just sent you an email with my info. Hopefully this all gets straightened out.


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

paid at h20... no issues. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_I still think moving to a fat quarterly would be a great move. show advertisers and readers what you can put together when not rushed.

we were thinking of going bi monthly but werent sure how people would take it. That hasnt been discussed much further though.


----------



## love2Bhated (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_
we were thinking of going bi monthly but werent sure how people would take it.

BWAHAHAHAAHAHA, are fuggin kidding me with that commen! You dont know how people will take it? Theres people on here who never even seen a copy of the rag since they subscribed months ago. A better question would be how would people take it if they actually received a magazine. Monthly, bi-monthly or even quarterly you'll still never get the mags out.
You're wasting your time trying to get this to work. DM is gonna crash like a Led Zepplin http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: (love2Bhated)*

Led Zeppelin is a band, the aircraft is just a Zeppelin.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (twopointone)*

not to mention Led Zeppelin the band, did rather well.


----------



## BLWN4BNGR (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: (ArpyArpad)*

Dieselgeek.... You have email.


----------



## love2Bhated (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (BLWN4BNGR)*

Yes, Led Zepplin was a successful band but if you knew your rock-n-roll history you would know how the name Led Zepplin came about.
http://www.funtrivia.com/askft/Question50356.html
Never the less unlike Led Zepplin, DM will fail miserably.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (love2Bhated)*

thanks for being so positive about our magazine. Anyone else who likes our magazine and has a subscription your issue 1 is on its way. We changed issue 6 which is this issue to issue 1, so we can start over from scratch. If anyone doesnt recieve their issue by the end of next week beginning of the next please send me an email and let me know.


----------



## Kraftw3rkJetta (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_thanks for being so positive about our magazine. Anyone else who likes our magazine and has a subscription your issue 1 is on its way. We changed issue 6 which is this issue to issue 1, so we can start over from scratch. If anyone doesnt recieve their issue by the end of next week beginning of the next please send me an email and let me know.

i only got two issues and i subscribed last march. what am i going to get?


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Kraftw3rkJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraftw3rkJetta* »_
i only got two issues and i subscribed last march. what am i going to get?

your going to get your full 12 issues from this issue just like everyone else....


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Also emailed your Jeremy


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (A4robm)*

replied to your pm


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

have not seen anything in the mail yet ?? bought a subscription at h20; no replay back to e-mails sent ???????????


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (heyfu)*

ive got nothing from you if you want to send me an email ill look into it for you.


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

I-M sent


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (heyfu)*

replied


----------



## Yosho (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

I-M sent
BTW, whatever happened to the prize mentioned here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3404149
You can always send the rotors along with my first issue if you'd like...


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Yosho)*

anyone receive a magazine yet? i haven't.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

Still waiting. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

I won a free tshirt from these losers last year at the DJD halftime car show.....take a wild guess if I ever got it?
hey assclowns at DM Magazine:
When your money making hobby or second business becomes too big for you to handle, either quit your day job & do it full time or close your hobby & refund people there money....this is a very bad way to do business & makes your business ethics look like crap. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (goosler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goosler* »_I won a free tshirt from these losers last year at the DJD halftime car show.....take a wild guess if I ever got it?
hey assclowns at DM Magazine:
When your money making hobby or second business becomes too big for you to handle, either quit your day job & do it full time or close your hobby & refund people there money....this is a very bad way to do business & makes your business ethics look like crap. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Very well put! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (2035cc16v)*

still nothing here. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## artspeed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: [b]DM Magazine[/b] subscriptions unfulfilled check in here (2035cc16v)*

Nothing as of yet. Paid back in May 07.


----------



## love2Bhated (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (heyfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heyfu* »_have not seen anything in the mail yet ?? bought a subscription at h20; no replay back to e-mails sent ???????????

Hey just because you haven't seen an issue of DM yet dont go running out to get glasses, contacts or even Lasik...none of it will work. Trust me it's not your eyes. The guys over at DM thought it would be smart to buy a bunch of pigeons to help cut costs on delivery. I heard some of the birds were inbred so they're getting lost.
I suggest getting a nice set of binoculars and start scanning the sky.
Here's a sneak peek at DM's new delivery logo.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (goosler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goosler* »_I won a free tshirt from these losers last year at the DJD halftime car show.....take a wild guess if I ever got it?
hey assclowns at DM Magazine:
When your money making hobby or second business becomes too big for you to handle, either quit your day job & do it full time or close your hobby & refund people there money....this is a very bad way to do business & makes your business ethics look like crap. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


when do you want to send me an email? It does no good to post and complain about it on here nothing will get done. You need to send me an email so i can check on whats going on with your subscription. If youve already emailed me then send me another email and let me know you havnt yet recived your issue and ill see whats goping on with it. Email once again..

*[email protected]*


_Modified by dieselgeek19s at 7:50 PM 2-12-2008_


----------



## Yosho (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

An open letter to you...

------

Hi there, 
I PM'd you and posted in the thread on vortex a few weeks ago but never heard back from you. I have also posted previous messages on vortex and attempted to e-mail DM for information about my subscription.
I originally subscribed for 1 year through paypal for $30 on August 23rd. Here's my post at the time in the thread below...
"I subscribed for a year through paypal... I hope I win, but I mainly subscribed to try and give you guys a chance and help out a startup. Probably like most of us here, if you can deliver all 12 issues I'll feel my $30 was well spent and subscribe again next year. I hope you guys don't disappoint."
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3404149

I'm sorry to say that DM hasn't lived up to the subscription offer and has disappointed a great many of us. I have recieved no issues and nothing was posted in that thread about the promotional brake rotors that were supposedly being given out. While I'm all for supporting an effort to bring a unique magazine to the market, I am not of the mindset to simply give away $30 for nothing. I feel I've been more than patient and would like my money back at this time. If in the future, DM can get off the ground and start publishing issues, I may decide to give DM another chance.
---
In my e-mail to you, I included my personal information so that DM can refund my subscription. When can I expect to recieve the refund?
Further, please ask DM to post who "won" the rotors in the above mentioned sales drive promotional. I'm sure there are many R32 owners who are curious. If no rotors were awarded, then I think it's fair to say an explination should be posted instead
I sincerely hope that DM can get off the ground, I just wish they had been honest with us and had waited until they had a finished product to sell.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (Yosho)*

im sorry but i dont remember talking to you in a pm. I received your email though and you were not in my contact list. Im sure if i had gotten a pm from you i would have told you to email me because its easier for me to keep track of what people have issues and the people who dont. Your request for your money back has already been sent and is being processed. Im sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## turbo8vraddo (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

so i completly forgot about this magazine until the other day. like everyone else i subscribed for a year. i got issue 5 a very very long time ago and have not received anything since. i just checked the dm mag website and it has info on issue 6 for oct 2007. were these actually sent out? who can i contact on here about this?


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: (turbo8vraddo)*

wow, I fell for it again.

Last I heard it would be a few more days before I should get the first issue after being subscribed for a year. Still nothing.
Isaac


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (z33k)*

just a quick update... I just checked my mail and found Vol 2 Issue 1 in my mailbox.








nice.
thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

volume 2 issue1 was in the mail box today


----------



## BLWN4BNGR (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

_Modified by BLWN4BNGR at 9:34 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (heyfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heyfu* »_volume 2 issue1 was in the mail box today

I received Volume2 Issue 1 yesterday. Too bad the race ladder is out-dated







.


----------



## artspeed (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (radoboy)*

I just received Volume2 Issue1 today.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (radoboy)*

yeah and again we are real sorry about this slow delivery, we send everything out bulk mail and i think we are onna have to start sending out first class....


----------



## corradogirly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

I received my issue yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (radoboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_
I received Volume2 Issue 1 yesterday. Too bad the race ladder is out-dated







.



the race ladder will be updated next issue...


_Modified by dieselgeek19s at 2:14 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

Got mine! :thumup:


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (dragon1.8t)*

hey i got one today. i forgot about your guys at dm. i didnt really bother me that i didnt receive monthly issues of the mag. calvin cassell explains everything in the editors letter. of the lastest issue. hope to see an good luck.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

awsome thanks for letting us know you recieved your issue....


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

Still waiting for mine but am really excited these are coming out


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (clintg60-16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clintg60-16v* »_Still waiting for mine but am really excited these are coming out









I am in the same situation


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk_ultra')*

good to see things beginning to work out.
Jeremy, you have pm again.


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (gnavs)*

Jeremy, Do you have any idea when Issue 2 will be out? 
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Veedubsky (Dec 12, 2004)

Still haven't seen mine yet...


----------



## BLWN4BNGR (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubsky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubsky* »_







Still haven't seen mine yet...

Tell me about it!


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (BLWN4BNGR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLWN4BNGR* »_
Tell me about it!

I'm with you guys also


----------



## gls:maverick (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_awsome thanks for letting us know you recieved your issue....

You have PM


----------



## Barren (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: (gls:maverick)*

I got my DM last week. w00t! There is a picture of my car in it!


----------



## krugGTI (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (Barren)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Barren* »_I got my DM last week. w00t! There is a picture of my car in it!

Me too! (twofold) I got my issue the other day and theres a picture of my car in it!!! 
THANKS JEREMY!!!
...on a side note, it does no good to flame here other than making yourself feel better. I e-mailed jeremy (not a PM) with my name, and billing info as I had already paid thru paypal... he said he'd do some checking, got back to me pretty quick, and a week later... I was looking at my car... and my friend's car... and ... woot!
YAY!!!


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

So, no DM mag for my dad and I. We are kind of bummed as his car is the black corrado in the magazine...who knows what the deal is


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

got mine over a week ago too.
imola golf on the cover.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

ok i have Imed you again...
and emailed


_Modified by 2035cc16v at 6:52 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

For the record, I received my issue this week!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (clintg60-16v)*

man cj was talkin about you not getting yours yet and your only 45 mins away from us.......the us postal service sucks balls


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

never got a response from cal


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

have been in contact with dieselgeek19s and havent gotten a reply from my last 2 emails.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArpyArpad* »_have been in contact with dieselgeek19s and havent gotten a reply from my last 2 emails.

?>? i have not recieved any emails from you.... are you sure you emailed me? I check it every morning and every night. And i reply to every email. It might take me a day but i still reply. Send me one again and ill try and take care of you to the best of my abilities...

JeremyT


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

im'ed


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

got sorry my bad...


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (eurowner)*

still waiting


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

just got mine and i like it!
keep those babies moving guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

Jeremy, I sent you another email a few days back. Let me know if you got it.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (gnavs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gnavs* »_Jeremy, I sent you another email a few days back. Let me know if you got it.

got it and checkin in on it...


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I had one issue in 12 month and no nothing not even a response to PM's.
I don't like airing my dirty washing in public but I'm left with no choice I mean it took over 4 months to get one copy and now nothing.
I worked with them to get over the problem in the beginning but once again I’m not feeling the love.



_Modified by docurley at 2:29 PM 3-27-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (JBETZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JBETZ* »_just got mine and i like it!
keep those babies moving guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Of course you would....when they had 034 on the cover I loved these babies too but I was one the first people to pay for a subscription and I have not recieved a single issue in over a 1 year.
My money back?


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Of course you would....when they had 034 on the cover I loved these babies too but I was one the first people to pay for a subscription and I have not recieved a single issue in over a 1 year.
My money back?


email?


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

One more try....My dad's black VRT corrado has a little feature in one of the issues. We havent received an issue. He has tried contacting DM, but nothing. He was supposed to receive about 3-4 copies of the issue he was featured in, as well as a subscription which he paid for. Its kind of a bummer when you're car is in a magazine, but you cant even get it...


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

calvin told me he sent yours out earlier this week. hopefully you should see it in the mail soon.


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

Any idea when issue #2 will be available? And what Barnes and Noble stores is DM available in? Calvin told me that starting this past January DM will be in select B&N stores.
Thanks


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (EastCoastSponger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EastCoastSponger* »_what Barnes and Noble stores is DM available in? 
Thanks








sorry, had to laugh at that one.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (twopointone)*

Im still waiting....


----------



## Ducimus (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

I have been waiting for 1 year now... Not cool.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

wow im happy i did a search... i was just about to subscribe


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (Ducimus)*

over a year here now as well... and several emails....


----------



## touchmylugnuts (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

I'm still curious what happened to the r32 rotors... I have't subscribed to the mag, but if that was just them fishing for subscriptions, I'm ball sweat on giving them my money. Answers?
on the contrary, if that issue was resolved, I might be interested in subscribing once the feedback starts goign in the other direction.


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (touchmylugnuts)*

Any idea when Issue#2 will be out?


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (touchmylugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touchmylugnuts* »_I'm still curious what happened to the r32 rotors... I have't subscribed to the mag, but if that was just them fishing for subscriptions, I'm ball sweat on giving them my money. Answers?
on the contrary, if that issue was resolved, I might be interested in subscribing once the feedback starts goign in the other direction.

the rotors were givin away. Youll have to search the threads for that because i have no clue to whom. issue two will be coming out soon. I cant give an exact date but i will find out a better time.


_Modified by dieselgeek19s at 1:47 AM 4-9-2008_


----------



## touchmylugnuts (Jun 19, 2007)

good to know, i don't really care who it was, just wanted to make sure that wasn't a hoax.
Hope you guys get your stuff up and running, I can do pics and graphic design stuff, but I'd want $$ for it. I can PM whoever some samples if you'd like. Like a lot of people, I would like to see this mag go somewhere, and I'm inbetween jobs with plenty of time on my hands right now haha


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (touchmylugnuts)*

sent u an e-mail


----------



## cadwiz (Oct 6, 2006)

Well I got my subscription for a gift, over a year ago and only got one issue also. On the same note i didn't really piss and moan about it, or say anything negative to or about Calvin. I just called and asked him what was up. He gave me the run down on what was going on, sure it was not what i wanted to here, but it was an honest answer in my opinion. So I said cool and low and behold I got the first one this year on time just like he promised. I think that all the negative feed back and crappy finger pointing etc. just wears on a person. Think about it , any of you work with customers one on one.......what kind of results does a customer who is mad and being negative get? not the best i bet. But the guy who's cup is half full no matter what ....he gets the good service.
I stand behind Calvin, To try to put a magazine out with no big business backing is hard. To Pick up and start over when so much crap has happened is even harder. But he fufilled his end of the bargin with me so far. So keep it up Calvin one hurdle at a time. And i like the Mag, More down home then the others.


_Modified by cadwiz at 2:06 PM 4-9-2008_


----------



## Yosho (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (touchmylugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touchmylugnuts* »_I'm still curious what happened to the r32 rotors... I have't subscribed to the mag, but if that was just them fishing for subscriptions, I'm ball sweat on giving them my money. Answers?
on the contrary, if that issue was resolved, I might be interested in subscribing once the feedback starts goign in the other direction.

I too would like to know who won the R32 rotors. I haven't seen anything posted in the R32 forum about it since the original promotion offer, and as I pointed out before, nothing was ever posted in the original promotional thread by DM here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3404149
I did a search as you suggested DG19, but wasn't able to find anything. Is the identy of the winner a secret?








Beyond that though, I still have not received a refund that I requested on page 5 back in February.


----------



## cprchris (Nov 4, 2002)

received my subscription as a gift March07 but still nothing!!!!!


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (Yosho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yosho* »_
I too would like to know who won the R32 rotors. I haven't seen anything posted in the R32 forum about it since the original promotion offer, and as I pointed out before, nothing was ever posted in the original promotional thread by DM here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3404149
I did a search as you suggested DG19, but wasn't able to find anything. Is the identy of the winner a secret?








Beyond that though, I still have not received a refund that I requested on page 5 back in February.










wheres my email? when you email me ill help you out and make sure your screen name is in the email too....that way ill be able to identify better. I will not help any people through pms anymore, its too hard for me to keep track of who ived helped and who i havnt.


----------



## Yosho (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

I e-mailed you (and posted an open letter to DM on page 5). You responded to my e-mail on Feb 20th, stating: 
"Im sorry i dont remember talking to you but ill get this takin care of. Ill dforward this email to calvin and your money will be refunded accordingly"
I've forwarded the original exchange back to your e-mail account for your reference.
____
Please post (or have calvin post) the winner of the R32 rotors.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (Yosho)*

Ive emailed yet again







including the paypal documentation from March 22, 07. This makes at least 4 seperate emails regarding this issue. GET IT EFFING RESOLVED ALREADY. christ....


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

bump


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_Ive emailed yet again







including the paypal documentation from March 22, 07. This makes at least 4 seperate emails regarding this issue. GET IT EFFING RESOLVED ALREADY. christ....

Same here and the person who said they could help and alas no joy.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (docurley)*

this thread WILL stay on top until resolved.


----------



## tda_18x (Sep 15, 2006)

i paid in nov 07 recieved my first jan issue at the end of febuary and havent recieved another since 
worse company ever dont return calls or emails


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (tda_18x)*

Ive been told that my sub has been sent but that was a while ago now and so far zip, nada, zero...


----------



## touchmylugnuts (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_Ive been told that my sub has been sent but that was a while ago now and so far zip, nada, zero...
it's a mag built on hopes and dreams, that negativity will get you nowhere.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (touchmylugnuts)*

no its a mag built on 30 dollar bricks, stolen one at a time...


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

sounds like a pretty ishty mag if you ask me........ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## evilrobot0 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_
sounds like a pretty ishty mag if you ask me........ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

actually; the one issue that i DID recieve is REALLY nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
yeah, it is frustrating - but I have been down this road alot of times before with a lot of different folks (I have subscribed to several "vintage Video game" type magazine startups - ALL have ended the same)
I think there are several problems when new magazines launch, but the two bigest from what I have seen are...
1-When someone gets the idea - "I'll start a Mag" EVEN IF they come from a strong background in publishing; there is STILL a great deal of effort that they don't even realise will be required until they actually get involved...
and 
2-New subscribers; as patient as they are - sometimes they just get angry and want their money back - etc. This is not unreasonable; but chances are 9/10 times that money has been spent on publishing the one or two issues that have come out, and on distribution and postage, etc...
the end result tends to always be a bunch of disappointed, sometimes angry, people who all were looking o do / create/ and participate in what should have been a really fun and exciting thing.
Trying to launch a pub in an already pretty well flooded market is REALLY difficult, and I am not apologiseing for anyone - or taking any sides. Nor do I think that it is unreasonable for some people to ask for their money back.
My personal opinion though is that it was $30.00 ....I spend more than that on one video game - or a lunch with my girlfriend - or buying drinks at the bar, etc. So, my opinion was that it was not really much of a loss - and if I get more magazines, SWEET!. As it is when I got this issue in the mail it had been so long that I had even forgotten that I subscried - so it was a pretty nice surprise.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (evilrobot0)*

still waiting to hear anything back or see any new mags


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Well once again, i have not received my issue, even though i was told that they would make sure that i would. I have been given many excuses as to why i have not received it and i am just tired of this. All i wanted was a volkswagen magazine to read. I regret not spending my money on Eurotuner or anything else for that matter. At least i would have received more than one magazine in a time span of a year. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk_ultra')*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk_ultra’* »_Well once again, i have not received my issue, even though i was told that they would make sure that i would. I have been given many excuses as to why i have not received it and i am just tired of this. All i wanted was a volkswagen magazine to read. I regret not spending my money on Eurotuner or anything else for that matter. At least i would have received more than one magazine in a time span of a year. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I've been told the exact same thing. PM me Jeremy!


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (gnavs)*

same here. i was patient but nothing happened and then asked for my money back ....nothing. oh well


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Anyone tried BBB? Disputes?
I haven't subscribed but i would nto be waiting for year. The whole TEX got screwed with those susbscriptions


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*

What did this magazine consist of that Eurotuner, European Car or PVW could not have satisfied.......??


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

I think we all got shafted and this was a con. You pay your money then they give you one copy and then youre left sucking a Lemon at the end of it. I have emailed and PM’d without any response.


_Modified by docurley at 10:04 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (docurley)*

STILL F U C K I N G WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbo8vraddo (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

so when's the next issue coming out!
haha


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (turbo8vraddo)*

I would just be happy to get any issues better still my money back.

I have come to the conclusion I will never see my money or another Mag and have to nurse my sore arse as I feel shafted.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (docurley)*

yeah, still no response, still no mags.
i got an immediate response back from my email, but all it said was, ill pass this along an calvin will get right back to you...aaaaaaan nothing.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

i got that, then i got "calvin said your stuff is on its way"
translated, "calvin drank your money, sent your 30 bucks as a good piss down the drain and go eff yourself stupid"
love to see this kid at a show...


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

Well Southern Worthersee forum says that DM Magazine is covering the show, why dont u hit them up for some info!


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_
There will be reps there from Vortex, Motive, DubKulture, DM Magazine, and photographers taking pics to be published in Eurotuner and PVW.




_Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 10:35 AM 5-15-2008_


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

Post up a link.


----------



## tda_18x (Sep 15, 2006)

since i dont expect to see any more magizines ever 
i ordered eurotuner and european car 12 issuses each for under the cost of the one 30 dollar mag i received


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (docurley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *docurley* »_Post up a link.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3754107


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (tda_18x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tda_18x* »_since i dont expect to see any more magizines ever 
i ordered eurotuner and european car 12 issuses each for under the cost of the one 30 dollar mag i received

that is exactly what i was going to do.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (mk_ultra')*

keeping this crap scam at the front of the forum!


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

Debating on wether or not to post his phone number...

_Quote »_
812-514-xxxx
Calvin
DM Magazine


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_*Whom ever got the newest mag that has the 2 page spread about Colroado Treffen, could you scan them and email them to me, please?* My email is on my profile.
Thanks!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_Debating on wether or not to post his phone number...

I have phoned,emailed....and its just pointless.I will get a PM from a DM Mag will PM me asking me my name and blah blah
After all that has happened DM has left a very sour taste in my mouth regardless of which companies I represent.


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

One of the guys from Dm, Jeremy, has been pretty cool with me. The only thing i don't get though, is that i have been asked by Calvin to call him in order to get my money back ? I live in Cali and i need to make a phone call to Indiana for reasons i don't get. I called up today and no one answered








This has gotten to my last nerve. I have been very supportive after only receiving one magazine in over a year. Funny thing is that i will be attending Wustefest in Vegas and it is said that they will be there too. So i hope to get my problems resolved one way or another


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (mk_ultra')*

this thread was posted when? it is still active? Jesus Christ.....


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

And loads of us are still waiting for a response or our money back.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (docurley)*

I've gotten nothing in over a year. PM's and emails are pointless now. 
Someone needs to talk to these guys in person at one of these shows.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

early last year i paid it. got ONE issue. the one with hetzen on the cover....


----------



## tda_18x (Sep 15, 2006)

i wrote and email to both bahn brenner and DM and i told dm i was turning him in to bbb and i actually recieve a call from calvin. he is the biggest con man ever he tried to talk his way out of everything he said i get would get my money back i highly doubt it cause none of you guys got your money back. but its worth a try


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: (tda_18x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tda_18x* »_i wrote and email to both bahn brenner and DM and i told dm i was turning him in to bbb and i actually recieve a call from calvin. he is the biggest con man ever he tried to talk his way out of everything he said i get would get my money back i highly doubt it cause none of you guys got your money back. but its worth a try

If you have the time, I would still go ahead and contact the BBB.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

have any of you guys thought about getting pre paid legal to handle this?? Ive used it to get money back for parts i was scammed on, im sure they could handle a magazine. Its only like 14 a month too... i dont know how the other law firms are but here in tacoma we have lambino martino and they are real legit.


----------



## tda_18x (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (eurican)*

i will still contact bbb for sure


----------



## love2Bhated (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (tda_18x)*

Just contact Calvin his SN is hell-on-wheels.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (love2Bhated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *love2Bhated* »_Just contact Calvin his SN is douchebag-ripoff-artist-on-wheels.

fixed that for you


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

anyone get a refund yet? or, i dunno...a magazine?


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

i got jack ****.


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

Received no magazine and i was told to pretty much beg for my money from Calvin. Oh and they did not show up to Wustefest in Vegas so i was a bit upset that i could not confront that douche


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (mk_ultra')*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk_ultra’* »_Received no magazine and i was told to pretty much beg for my money from Calvin. Oh and they did not show up to Wustefest in Vegas so i was a bit upset that i could not confront that douche









Welcome to the club and it would be safe to say we have all been conned and I hope they are banned form this forum.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (docurley)*

i got a magazine 2 months ago. has a yellow 20th on the cover.
i thought these were now going to be every other month? so its about due for another one.
im patiently waiting.


----------



## love2Bhated (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i got a magazine 2 months ago. has a yellow 20th on the cover.
i thought these were now going to be every other month? so its about due for another one.
im patiently waiting.


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (love2Bhated)*

Some how after almost 8 months of not posting on the TEX(unrelated), I end up here, and I'm still furious. I want my money back.... now.....


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (IFIWASINMYVW)*

My question to all this madness is, Are they still sending out magazines to just a select few ? Or have they just ran off with everyones money ?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*

*Whom ever got the newest mag that has the 2 page spread about Colroado Treffen, could you scan them and email them to me, please?* My email is on my profile.
Thanks!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*

still nothing. emailed dude, told me to email other dude. nothing.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (eurowner)*

give up.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

by the way, a big thanks to DM for absolutely ruining this path for anyone else that wants to take on something like this. You've really ruined the credibility of startup mags. i doubt anyone will get the kind of support you did initially ever...again.


----------



## dohctorvr6 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_by the way, a big thanks to DM for absolutely ruining this path for anyone else that wants to take on something like this. You've really ruined the credibility of startup mags. i doubt anyone will get the kind of support you did initially ever...again.

Sucks!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

dammit kris i hate when you are right


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

why havent you guys contacted a lawyer???... pre paid legal people... its 14 dollars a month..


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (_a2coupe2a_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_a2coupe2a_* »_why havent you guys contacted a lawyer???... pre paid legal people... its 14 dollars a month..

Good idea, how many of you guys have a reciept for your scrips? I know someone who may help. 
*Calvin* Do I have your attention?








Please do not send IM's, I am going to set up an email address to collect your names....I get the feeling I won't be able to keep up with documenting IMs about this










_Modified by Soup Guy at 7:13 PM 7-13-2008_


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

I paid by paypal so I have a copy of the transaction and would fork up for a group legal action.


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (docurley)*

[email protected] feel free to send any reciept to this email address. 
You folks may find out very soon what my interest is in this if I don't hear from Calvin by tommorrow. Let's just say that the email addy does not lie.....And I am tired of being a nice guy. Nuff said, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Soup Guy)*

email sent


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: (docurley)*

email sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (mk_ultra')*

I still have mine as it was paypal as well... ill dig it up tonight


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*

keep em coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also, let your friends know about this, I bet alot of people don't check this thread anymore.......


_Modified by Soup Guy at 3:38 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (Soup Guy)*

this cracks me up, i mean i understand the frustration about not getting your issues but youve heard from people on here that have gotten them, and for some reason you still think Calvin is trying to steal your money. Hes a theif hes whatever, that would sound legit if no one at all recived an issue. Lets do this for example. Lets have another person who doesnt have a mom and dad with lots of money backing them up, who doesnt have a 100k year job or at that a 30k a year job. and lets let them think of the coolest thing thart might happen and this might be their dream to make something that others would appriciate. Ok now lets have this person not get any help at all from anyone, no partners, sponsers who want their adds in the magazine but dont want to pay any money until they can see about 8 issues dropped. Ok so now this person is sitting in a situation of well im not a graphic design artist so i need help, lets say he finds a good guy or girl to do this for him. Oh wait after the first issue this person wants paid for their time even though they said they said they would do it for free until the magazine took off. Then lets throw in a couple kids who want to complain about not getting an issue because its been right at 4 weeks since the last one they got. Now lets have the person who was doing the graphic part drop on us because their not getting paid. In steps the problem of the next issue being half way completed and in steps the printing company. Well we have to fix a lot of things before we can run this so we are gonna charge you an extra 3500 dollars . Nuff said next lets have a new graphic artist step in that says the same thing as the first but decides they are more apt to going to the beach and hangin out instead of working on the mag. Awsome were gettting somwhere wait, that guy kept telling up he was working on the mag and it is almost ready to print. In steps a new person to help with emails and answer questions, now hes the bad guy for everyone, people that have recieved and have not. Now lets make a post about it and have a whole 7 people out of the 8k subscriptions get pissed. Then lets not have those 8 people realize that theres other magazines that have a lot more people pissed about their problems but they dont realize that this magazine is not such a corperate powerhouse to be able to cover it up. In steps the email guy again. Go ahead and email me your problem and we will try and square you away. How many people read this because there to busy trying to show off and act like a hard ass by bweing an ethug about 6. And only 2 of those people are people on the forum who have problems. So with that being said stuff takes time, you can wine about this all you want and nothing will be achieved. Or you can contact the person who has been saying to contact him the whole time for an update or something else and you could get somewhere. Other than that go, and get your lawyer because nothing can be done about it, we have tried to help you out but no one wants to listen they just want to be heard.....


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

im not whining, just wondering what the deal is. i contacted you, you said email cal, emailed cal an nothing...do i just keep emailing you?


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_this cracks me up, i mean i understand the frustration about not getting your issues but youve heard from people on here that have gotten them, and for some reason you still think Calvin is trying to steal your money. Hes a theif hes whatever, that would sound legit if no one at all recived an issue. Lets do this for example. Lets have another person who doesnt have a mom and dad with lots of money backing them up, who doesnt have a 100k year job or at that a 30k a year job. and lets let them think of the coolest thing thart might happen and this might be their dream to make something that others would appriciate. Ok now lets have this person not get any help at all from anyone, no partners, sponsers who want their adds in the magazine but dont want to pay any money until they can see about 8 issues dropped. Ok so now this person is sitting in a situation of well im not a graphic design artist so i need help, lets say he finds a good guy or girl to do this for him. Oh wait after the first issue this person wants paid for their time even though they said they said they would do it for free until the magazine took off. Then lets throw in a couple kids who want to complain about not getting an issue because its been right at 4 weeks since the last one they got. Now lets have the person who was doing the graphic part drop on us because their not getting paid. In steps the problem of the next issue being half way completed and in steps the printing company. Well we have to fix a lot of things before we can run this so we are gonna charge you an extra 3500 dollars . Nuff said next lets have a new graphic artist step in that says the same thing as the first but decides they are more apt to going to the beach and hangin out instead of working on the mag. Awsome were gettting somwhere wait, that guy kept telling up he was working on the mag and it is almost ready to print. In steps a new person to help with emails and answer questions, now hes the bad guy for everyone, people that have recieved and have not. Now lets make a post about it and have a whole 7 people out of the 8k subscriptions get pissed. Then lets not have those 8 people realize that theres other magazines that have a lot more people pissed about their problems but they dont realize that this magazine is not such a corperate powerhouse to be able to cover it up. In steps the email guy again. Go ahead and email me your problem and we will try and square you away. How many people read this because there to busy trying to show off and act like a hard ass by bweing an ethug about 6. And only 2 of those people are people on the forum who have problems. So with that being said stuff takes time, you can wine about this all you want and nothing will be achieved. Or you can contact the person who has been saying to contact him the whole time for an update or something else and you could get somewhere. Other than that go, and get your lawyer because nothing can be done about it, we have tried to help you out but no one wants to listen they just want to be heard.....

Well I paid took over 6 months to get one copy and now none a year later.
He does not respond to email or any contacts on here and guess what......... I'm not the only one so please don't think we are completely stupid on this one MATE.
Oh and it cost me more than all the rest as I paid international shipping.



_Modified by docurley at 11:50 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

OK dude, lets look back in time. It's all lip service. I understand having a dream and wanting to help something suceed. Your stories are very similar, I wouldn't doubt it if you were Calvin. What I don't understand is why you are constantly and reduntantly forking off accountability on your customers. It is never your fault, somebody else screwed you. This guy, that guy blah blah blah, cry me a f-in river. You get treated as you treat. 
9000 scrips? I was told 13500? Whoa, at app $30 apiece? Now for a math lesson.....
We'll use your conservative estimate of:
9000
x 30
=270,000
At about $20,000 per run, that gives you enough money to print about 10 issues with a bit left over for travel and expense($70,000). That is not even taking into consideration advertiser money which may be small but still a not bad wage for a start up business. DM has printed how many issues in how long? Where is issue 2? In print? I'm certain the answer is yes.... So everybody just shut up sit down and wait patiently for the post man to bring you your second magazine in a year......Keep on posting more useful information like that so everybody can see where this is going. Thanks......
BTW, I have only used information that has been posted on a public forum by a representative of DM magazine. None of the information in the above post is contrived or made up by me(disclaimer







)
PS- I'm glad this cracks you up, it means alot to the people who have paid and are waiting for thier magazines......


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Soup Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soup Guy* »_OK dude, lets look back in time. It's all lip service. I understand having a dream and wanting to help something suceed. Your stories are very similar, I wouldn't doubt it if you were Calvin. What I don't understand is why you are constantly and reduntantly forking off accountability on your customers. It is never your fault, somebody else screwed you. This guy, that guy blah blah blah, cry me a f-in river. You get treated as you treat. 
9000 scrips? I was told 13500? Whoa, at app $30 apiece? Now for a math lesson.....
We'll use your conservative estimate of:
9000
x 30
=270,000
At about $20,000 per run, that gives you enough money to print about 10 issues with a bit left over for travel and expense($70,000). That is not even taking into consideration advertiser money which may be small but still a not bad wage for a start up business. DM has printed how many issues in how long? Where is issue 2? In print? I'm certain the answer is yes.... So everybody just shut up sit down and wait patiently for the post man to bring you your second magazine in a year......Keep on posting more useful information like that so everybody can see where this is going. Thanks......
BTW, I have only used information that has been posted on a public forum by a representative of DM magazine. None of the information in the above post is contrived or made up by me(disclaimer







)
PS- I'm glad this cracks you up, it means alot to the people who have paid and are waiting for thier magazines......


Now thats what I'm talking about .... here here my man.


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (docurley)*

I need to say, I don't believe Calvin to be a thief, I just think that there are alot of people who need answers, and need them soon. Me being one of them. You can hide behind whatever excuses for a long time but what it boils down to is if these issues are not rectified, what is happening now will seem like a joke compared to what's next......


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_ Ok now lets have this person not get any help at all from anyone

are you _serious?_ so many people offered to help for free. me included. And those that DID help him got screwed, slandered, or ripped off. get real man... also, please use paragraphs next time, its much easier to read. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and imagine if all 8k subscribers knew about this thread! 








also, think of the folks that DID pay for ad space...yikes. Also...think about the poor suckers who got featured and ruined their chances at being in a REAL magazine to be in one that no one even saw. bummer. I'm glad I've talked many people out of being featured in DM. What a relief this must be for them...


_Modified by Digital K. at 6:54 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_this cracks me up, i mean i understand the frustration about not getting your issues but youve heard from people on here that have gotten them, and for some reason you still think Calvin is trying to steal your money. Hes a theif hes whatever, that would sound legit if no one at all recived an issue. Lets do this for example. Lets have another person who doesnt have a mom and dad with lots of money backing them up, who doesnt have a 100k year job or at that a 30k a year job. and lets let them think of the coolest thing thart might happen and this might be their dream to make something that others would appriciate. Ok now lets have this person not get any help at all from anyone, no partners, sponsers who want their adds in the magazine but dont want to pay any money until they can see about 8 issues dropped. Ok so now this person is sitting in a situation of well im not a graphic design artist so i need help, lets say he finds a good guy or girl to do this for him. Oh wait after the first issue this person wants paid for their time even though they said they said they would do it for free until the magazine took off. Then lets throw in a couple kids who want to complain about not getting an issue because its been right at 4 weeks since the last one they got. Now lets have the person who was doing the graphic part drop on us because their not getting paid. In steps the problem of the next issue being half way completed and in steps the printing company. Well we have to fix a lot of things before we can run this so we are gonna charge you an extra 3500 dollars . Nuff said next lets have a new graphic artist step in that says the same thing as the first but decides they are more apt to going to the beach and hangin out instead of working on the mag. Awsome were gettting somwhere wait, that guy kept telling up he was working on the mag and it is almost ready to print. In steps a new person to help with emails and answer questions, now hes the bad guy for everyone, people that have recieved and have not. Now lets make a post about it and have a whole 7 people out of the 8k subscriptions get pissed. Then lets not have those 8 people realize that theres other magazines that have a lot more people pissed about their problems but they dont realize that this magazine is not such a corperate powerhouse to be able to cover it up. In steps the email guy again. Go ahead and email me your problem and we will try and square you away. How many people read this because there to busy trying to show off and act like a hard ass by bweing an ethug about 6. And only 2 of those people are people on the forum who have problems. So with that being said stuff takes time, you can wine about this all you want and nothing will be achieved. Or you can contact the person who has been saying to contact him the whole time for an update or something else and you could get somewhere. Other than that go, and get your lawyer because nothing can be done about it, we have tried to help you out but no one wants to listen they just want to be heard.....

1) Don't start a business and not deliver to your customers and then bitch because you didn't think it out! Handle it. 
2) due to the sheer # of people who say they have not heard back from you or you, why do you insist on saying it is handled?
3) How about a list of people who have recieved more than 1 (one)magazine in the past 12 months. Now this creates some problems for alot of the statements you just made. Thus, reinforcing mine. Thanks again....
4) I would be careful of what you ay about contacting lawyers as the situation here constitutes large scale fraud. Go ahead and ask me how I know this







And yes, something can be done.
5) Stop calling people e-thugs because they want to know what happened to the money they sent for a subscription.
6) good point on how there are only a few people on here with scrips, How about a website with good adwords attached to it? How about if somebody does a search with the letter D or M in it brings up a website, or the word magazine? The list goes on and thank you for your contributions....


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_ for some reason you still think Calvin is trying to steal your money. Hes a theif hes whatever, that would sound legit if no one at all recived an issue. 

so, are you saying if Jeff Methhead robbed your neighbor, but didnt rob you, then he is in fact, not a thief?
plain and simple if people paid and did not recieve, they were ripped off. If the dude doesnt return emails, or attempt to make things right, I would call him a thief.
But most importantly, why isnt he on here defending himself?


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (Lunker)*

yep you guys got it,


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_yep you guys got it, 

pfft, put Calvin on here dude.....
That is some weak sauce and all of us are tired of it. If you have a leg to stand on now is the time because your kick stand is about to be kicked and the card in your spokes taken away.....


_Modified by Soup Guy at 9:01 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (Soup Guy)*

calvin refuses to get on here because of the repeditive questions, so take your pfft home bud, dude, whatever you want to put it at...end of story, Calvin posted in almost every section subforum whatever you want to call it saying that he took the blame, whatever yadda yadda, he made some mistakes and was trying to fix them so if your still pissed about your phone bill thats something you need to take up with calvin and not air your dirty laundry here.....

call me what you want dude bro, bud i dont care im just stating what ive read and seen through this whole ordeal, ive tried to help people and thats what it amounts too. emails are what speak not posts...


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

*audioteknik says*, 
having read and seen where this is goin' I recon' I'll pull up a stump at the campfire and start makin' s'mores cause this here seems like its about to turn inta' one good old American backwoods ho-down, Mid-wild-west style!! I think I faintly hear dualing banjos in the distance... check your asses!

































_Modified by mad caddy16v at 10:49 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_calvin refuses to get on here because of the repeditive questions, so take your pfft home bud, dude, whatever you want to put it at...end of story, Calvin posted in almost every section subforum whatever you want to call it saying that he took the blame, whatever yadda yadda, he made some mistakes and was trying to fix them so if your still pissed about your phone bill thats something you need to take up with calvin and not air your dirty laundry here.....

call me what you want dude bro, bud i dont care im just stating what ive read and seen through this whole ordeal, ive tried to help people and thats what it amounts too. emails are what speak not posts...

He posted that like six f-in months ago dude! And it's a little more than a phone bill ******, stay out of that, I guarantee you do not want to step in that pile. On that note, You, my dimwitted friend brought up the phone, I am airing your dirty laundry, not mine and is Calvin sitting on your lap right now telling you what to type? If he is, tell him to respond to my email. Or are you guys talking on the phone as I post? Cute, it's like high school again. And yes, the questions are REPETATIVE as they have never really been answered. As a matter of fact, the whole time I was "working" for DM, It was always in print unless it had magically fallen back into layout. Hey what do I know about anything though. And BTW, Where is issue 2? Still haven't answered that one have you smarty? Quit avoiding the issue and deal with this responsibly or pack up and GTFO!


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (Soup Guy)*

Oh hey guys, didn't mean to give up your favorite catch phrases, "it's in print" or "my layout guy screwed me so that's where it is" or "it's in the mail" How come there is such a high turnover rate for staff? You guys are just getting screwed......


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Soup Guy)*

how the heck can this magazine still pretend to exist? I don't understand? what the hell? Who is paying for it? Are advertisers this ignorant to whats going on? People are subscribing? I am lost...


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

I don't know, maybe somebody should call them.....I'm sure they will say it's "in print"


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Soup Guy)*

call who? no one answers phones or emails. its a communication dead end other than this guy posting here.


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (Soup Guy)*

per their website, last issues shown is 10/07







...and it appears they are still stealing subscriptions.
http://www.dmsportmag.com/issues.php


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (Lunker)*

10/07 was actually 02/08.....
Oh, and BTW Jeremy, if that's really your name, you still haven't answered any real questions. Let's forget about our bickering and keep this on topic.
Where is issue 2?
You still have not told us how many people have recieved more than 1 (one) copy of DM in he past year
If you are not capable of giving a non derogatory answer aimed at me, maybe a qualified spokesperson should step in. Perhaps the person in charge of it all. But be careful, you may be lying to everybody reading this by responding at all.....


_Modified by Soup Guy at 10:13 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (Soup Guy)*

man if were not in highschool then why are you going to name calling? I was makeing a statement on the knowledge from the past. I talk to Calvin about once a week. And as far as issue 2 here you go apparently our favorite words can be used because its still being dealt with in the layout stages. Not one person has avoided responsibility either every person that has asked has been told where the issue was at the time of their question. I cant spend every day on here i have a few more things to do than worry about this forum.......thats why i said numorous times to use the email. 
thank you and good night...




_Modified by dieselgeek19s at 8:57 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (mad caddy16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad caddy16v* »_*audioteknik says*, 
having read and seen where this is goin' I recon' I'll pull up a stump at the campfire and start makin' s'mores cause this here seems like its about to turn inta' one good old American backwoods ho-down, Mid-wild-west style!! I think I faintly hear dualing banjos in the distance... 

_Modified by mad caddy16v at 10:49 PM 7-14-2008_

by the way around here we dont go with banjo's its harmonicas....


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

Your welcome and goodnight








....................
........................
...........................
............................
Goodmorning








Now answer the questions asked wthout talking about me and give answers that make sense please.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (Soup Guy)*

theres no reason to give a logical or understandable answer because your just going to make it wrong anyways. I answered your question in the last post. I was told in the last conversation with calvin that the next two issues were at our favaorite words .......in layout stage. 



_Modified by dieselgeek19s at 9:12 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_theres no reason to give a logical or understandable answer because your just going to make it wrong anyways. I answered your question in the last post. I was told in the last conversation with calvin that the next two issues were at our favaorite words .......in layout stage. 

I cant give you anymore than that because thats all there is.......

DM's apologies are like saying you are sorry as you continue on punching someone in the face.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
DM's apologies are like saying you are sorry as you continue on punching someone in the face.


you got it


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

I can't make you wrong on that, fair enough. Thanks.
When can it be expected by subscribers?
BTW, HAHA! 
You have no reason to give a logical or reasonable answer! 
Just when you think your getting somewhere, life drops you back at square one. That is precisely why we are here! Unreal.....


_Modified by Soup Guy at 11:23 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (Soup Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soup Guy* »_I can't make you wrong on that, fair enough. Thanks.
When can it be expected by subscribers?


I seriously couldnt tell you. And im not gonna guestimate because that just puts us back where we were earlier today. I was under the impression that issue 2 was ready to go to print but apparently not.
but there will be an issue 2 and 3.....


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

well with all that being said, im going to bed.......
anymore questions feel free to email me....
this gets checked everyday.
*[email protected]*


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

you guys are all getting ****ed like a cheap date. You have gave them more time then anybody should be allowed. Sue the ****ers.


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (_a2coupe2a_)*

I wouldn't be surprised at all if that were the case. It will probably never leave "layout" get it? What are you fighting for? Waste of your energy. For real. How about a real explanation? Some legitimate answers? cmon, You gotta know this is just lip service meant to delay the inevitable.....Tell people the real deal.
ie: What's the hold up?


_Modified by Soup Guy at 11:39 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_

you got it

real nice...


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_

I seriously couldnt tell you. And im not gonna guestimate because that just puts us back where we were earlier today. I was under the impression that issue 2 was ready to go to print but apparently not.
but there will be an issue 2 and 3..... 



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fraud


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: (Soup Guy)*

9000 subscribers, hmmmmmm.........
CONSUMER PROTECTION CLASS ACTIONS
Consumers who have been the victims of fraudulent conduct, unfair business practices, data breaches/identity theft, and faulty products have recourse to sue the companies responsible for these products, practices, and events. Unfortunately, often times, corporations resort to such unfair business practices, reasoning that the individual consumer will be powerless to take on the large manufacturer in a court of law. By employing the class action device, consumers have a mechanism to challenge such corporate misconduct.
Food for thought folks.....



_Modified by Soup Guy at 12:09 AM 7-15-2008_


----------



## steed77 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (Soup Guy)*

I'm out too guys. Paid like 30 bucks. They had a good plan, just seemed to run with the rest. sux if you ask me.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (steed77)*

I got 2 issues... thats it
Good thing i only paid $10


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbin0.)*

issue 2 in print???? LOL my ass.
what happend to your regular graphic designer? oh wait, you burned that bridge too. and wasnt he even doing it all for free, 6 of the 7 issues done without a penny?
wasnt issue 2 done a month and a half ago waiting for a couple of stories and 2 advertisements from the 'nowhere to be found boss man'.




_Modified by -SLugO- at 9:58 AM 7-16-2008_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (-SLugO-)*

if anyone wants to pick up a copy, theres one on ebay...
not my auction!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...h=020


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...h=020


_Quote, originally posted by *eBay* »_RARE hard to find magazine! 1 Clean copy of a quality magazine! I know lots of people are looking for this!

Maybe it's rare because only 3 or 4 people got 'em and we're actually looking for Calvin








He's selling it for 4 500$, but at least the shipping is free


----------



## 2.0turbslo (Feb 23, 2005)

hahah thats awsome 
lots of ppl are looking for this lol


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

If you talk to him once a week....
"*WHERE IS MY FUKKING SUBSCRIPTION*"
Ive emailed both him and you SEVERAL times including copies of the paypal transaction. Ive called... all with no answer...
Get me some answers or **** because youre just becoming part of the problem propping him up and its ruining your credibility in turn.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Re: (dieselgeek19s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgeek19s* »_thanks for being so positive about our magazine. Anyone else who likes our magazine and has a subscription your issue 1 is on its way. We changed issue 6 which is this issue to issue 1, so we can start over from scratch. If anyone doesnt recieve their issue by the end of next week beginning of the next please send me an email and let me know.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Indiana Consumer Fraud Department has been notified along with a link to this thread that documents many of the people...
I STRONGLY ENCOURAGE everyone else with this problem to do the same, it only takes a few minutes online or you can call...
http://indianaconsumer.com/consumer_complaint.asp
Please ensure to include a link to this thread in the comments section of your complaint, nothing like an avalanche of evidence to back up a claim...
(and by the way this IS FELONY LEVEL FRAUD... according to my attorney) 
and yes jeremy, I have also named you in the complaint since youre so fond of being his lackey/excuse boy...

_Quote »_
DM Magazine subscription 
Stateside Motorsport to jrmy_templeton 
show details Apr 13 
This is like the fourth email regarding this issue. here is the original paypal info. 
I expect a resolution this time not another request for another damn email.
Your choice, a full sub. or a refund. at this point i dont care which it is.

if you choose the sub, mailing address is:
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

-Drew (2035c16v)
Transaction Details 

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #8K000105F1372023W) 


Business Name: 
Deutsche Motorsport Magazine 
Email: 
[email protected] 

Business Contact Information 

Customer Service URL: http://dmmagazine.com 
Customer Service Email: [email protected] 
Customer Service Phone: 812-514-9206 

Total Amount: 
-$30.00 USD 
Date: 
Mar. 22, 2007 
Time: 
05:24:26 PDT 
Status: 
Completed 

Subject: 
Deutsche Motorsport Magazine 
Shipping Address: 
No Address Provided 
Funding Type: 
PayPal Funds 
Funding Source: 
$30.00 USD - PayPal Account


for the permanent record.


_Modified by 2035cc16v at 9:14 AM 7-18-2008_

_Modified by 2035cc16v at 9:24 AM 7-18-2008_


_Modified by 2035cc16v at 9:27 AM 7-18-2008_


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Re: (2035cc16v)*


_Quote »_Attorney General Steve Carter
Consumer Protection Division
Government Center South, 5th floor
302 West Washington Street
Indianapolis, IN 46204
PH: 317-232-6330 • FAX: 317-233-4393
http://www.IndianaConsumer.com


----------



## love2Bhated (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (2035cc16v)*

I have to admit this is getting pretty funny. I hope something positive comes out of all this in favor of the victims.
I'm curious as to where BBM is during all this. If I paid a good chunk of change for advertising and nothing was printed I would be pretty pissed. 
Hey BBM if you're into throwing money away I can use some. Feel free to send some my way. Send me a PM and I'll give you my mailing address.


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Re: (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_

and yes jeremy, I have also named you in the complaint since youre so fond of being his lackey/excuse boy...



_Modified by 2035cc16v at 9:14 AM 7-18-2008_

_Modified by 2035cc16v at 9:24 AM 7-18-2008_

_Modified by 2035cc16v at 9:27 AM 7-18-2008_


thats fine name me in this problem, seeing how i have odone nothing but try and help. I have never said that i would completely take care of the problem and completely fix the issue, i merely stated that i would do what i could to get your issue through to calvin and see if i could help get it resolved.....so go ahead and add me to your lawsuit , 
A type of defamation. Slander is an untruthful oral (spoken) statement about a person that harms the person's reputation or standing in the community. Because slander is a tort (a civil wrong), the injured person can bring a lawsuit against the person who made the false statement. If the statement is made via broadcast media -- for example, over the radio or on TV -- it is considered libel, rather than slander, because the statement has the potential to reach a very wide audience. 

in other words, i am not the one causeing your problems, i was trying to help.....


----------



## love2Bhated (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

Unfortunatly you're guilty by association. Most likely nothing could happen to you because you're not the owner of the magazine but you are playing a part in trying to resolve the situation with no luck. The sad part is Calvin is using you as a pawn. He's telling you what to say so it comes back to you and not him essentially making it look like you're the guy in charge. 
You can say Calvin is telling you to say XY and Z but there's no proof. The only proof we have is what you type on here and that will all come back on to you. My advice to you is remove yourself from the situation while you still can because in the end it'll be nothing more then a headache for you.
And next time you talk with Calvin ask him to give you a reach around as he penatrates you from behind, thats the least he can do for yah at the moment.


----------



## audioteknik (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (love2Bhated)*

wow...








So Diesel, I guess its a good thing you don't play banjo and favor the harmonica cause last time I checked they don't allow banjos on the cell block.








(insert soap drop comments now..)
By the looks of things $hits about to get REAL deep around here... It seems innocent enough to just have a "start-up" mag and sell subscriptions and advertising but by virtue of this buisness' sales taking place in more than one state (subscriptions sold to any coustomer outside of the state in which the magazine is operating), or country for that matter, it immediately becomes a federal case. There are several agencies with cute little three and four letter acronyms that like to get involved with things like this.








Diesel... I think at this point that you are carelessly treading where you shouldn't. If you are in fact involved directly with ownership or otherwise employed by DM I'd be very cautious in how you proceed with your responses here. it kind of stands to public record. Moreover I'd be seriously considering seeking legal advice.







You appear to be, for all practical purposes, a direct representative or spokesperson for this company. If you are merely taking it upon yourself to to chime in your two cents based on chummy chats with Calvin and you're kindly trying to keep us in the loop I think you'd better stop and evaluate your position in all this. You will surely get burned by virtue of proximity. 
As mentioned above, there are already out of state agencies that are aware of what is going on with the mag. Files exhist in more than one state already. Federal level fraud constitutes prison time. I repeat, PRISON time.... not a quick weekend in your local jail. The situation that is begining to unfold here is very serious indeed. If you don't want to get burned in this deal I strongly suggest that you state for the record exactly what, if any, affiliation you have directly to the magazine and let Calvin handle the rest from here on out. It certianly appears as though this ordeal is nowhere near over and God forbid they are actually still taking new subscriptions...








I am glad to see that I'm not the only one on here that knows laws regarding interstate commerce. I'm glad we know our rights and how to use them when we smell bull****. Like I said dude, if you are in fact just Calvin's friend (and not actually Calvin







) then please, for your own sake, stay out of this from here on out. It'll make everyone's life easier, most of all your own. If you continue to post supporting DM or continue to back-up their false claims, under any pretext, I think we'll all have to assume that you are part of the problem and not part of the solution. Fair enough?? Good.
the lingering thought I just can't seem to get out of my head is how bad this fuchs things up for any legitimate start-up mag from this point on. The hurdle of overcomming the lingering doubt on the part of subscribers and advertisers alike is going to be huge and ongoing and pretty much dictates that unless you have the backing of a major publication company that you'll get nowhere with it...








Thanks again, Calvin. Seemed like a novel idea, didn't it. I'll just start up a magazine... 
We tried to support your idea. In reality we were all just trying to support the cause. By enthusists for enthusists, right? It was too good to be true I guess. As it stands the reality is this. Unless you remedy this soon you're not gonna be livin' the hard knocks life. 
Face it. You've fumbled the ball misrebley and tried to leave the field before the game is over. I think "they" call this failure. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I think when this is all said and done that I'll jump in on the freebie work train and spend my time doing the layout work... like layout in my video suite making a mocumentary about this $hit. I think Fox has a time slot open for a dramatic mini-series... maybe another reality show.
































_Modified by audioteknik at 2:18 AM 7-20-2008_


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: (audioteknik)*

Hmmm, kind of quiet in here all of a sudden


----------



## audioteknik (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Soup Guy)*

chirp chirp... chirp chirp.... 

chirp chirp...
































goin to Dark Knight as we speak. It'll surely set the tone for the type of vigilante justice sure to follow this whole mess


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (audioteknik)*

So yeah. What is going on


----------



## TheFrank (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mk_ultra')*

Hmmmmm, interesting


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: (TheFrank)*

Yes very but none of us will ever get to read the contents, I recon he just created a front page and thats all


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

*Re: Re: (TheFrank)*

so from their site....it looks like my car will finally be in there.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: (eurican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurican* »_so from their site....it looks like my car will finally be in there.

thats too bad.


----------



## audioteknik (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Digital K.)*

Whatever... Whos joking around?? You need to stop teasing us with your clipart concoctions and stick to just photoshopping big wheels on small cars.








...NO, seriously, though... It looks like something I could pound outta P-shop in about 20 minutes. That said whats the f-n hold-up already.








I know they have teams of trained monkeys sweatshop laboring around the clock for months to turn out a cover like that. look real hard... they even put real chrome and gold leaf on the details of the car one cover at a time. You can't imagine the time it takes to do these things...








riiiiggghhhhhttttttttt................
at this rate we'd be better off starting a blog site and we can all make our own covers like those photo places where you dress your family up like wild west style. We can all post and present layouts for our own cars. like a self-serve feature kind of gig. I'd be great. We could have awards for best layout and highest claimed (unconfirmed







) horsepower. Hmmmm... I think I might be on to something here.








Soup Guy.. We should talk soon. How's the baby??
























_Modified by audioteknik at 1:16 AM 7-23-2008_


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: (audioteknik)*

So I just want to interject that the last issue had a screenshot about 3-4 months before it ever even considered happening.....So don't even think about mentioning slander as it is the truth. What a great tactic, to f-in bad you already used it, try something new like actually delivering. I'll tell you what DM, I will post an actual apology if you have subscribers(all) recieving mags by 8/10. It's easy to post some bs, it's harder to deliver. BTW, have you heard from the CPA yet? 


_Modified by Soup Guy at 9:16 AM 7-25-2008_


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Soup Guy)*

I forgot to add( I got out of bed to do this) 
This is where you go to unload your agitations about this. 
http://indianaconsumer.com/consumer_complaint.asp
it takes about ten minutes..... And in retrospect, I think I won't apologize until 2 (two) issues happen in a timely fashion. Although I don't believe we'll see this one anytime soon....


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Re: (Soup Guy)*

rollin...rollin...rollin...
yup Im still here...


----------



## love2Bhated (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Soup Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soup Guy* »_ 
This is where you go to unload your agitations about this. 
http://indianaconsumer.com/consumer_complaint.asp
it takes about ten minutes..... And in retrospect, I think I won't apologize until 2 (two) issues happen in a timely fashion. Although I don't believe we'll see this one anytime soon....


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Re: (love2Bhated)*

wow. glad i never let them do the story on my car that they wanted to do.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Anybody see a magazine yet? It's almost like the thread starting over right now...


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Soup Guy)*

I paid for a year and got I think 2 issues out of it....after going a few months without an issue I tried to call. I could not reach anyone and none of my emails were ever answered, I also tried again recently to contact someone about changing my delivery address and could not reach anyone. Its too bad because the issues I got were great and on par with any good vw mags I have read but at this point I will never pay for another issue


----------



## audioteknik (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (vdubobsession)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubobsession* »_I paid for a year and got I think 2 issues out of it....after going a few months without an issue I tried to call. I could not reach anyone and none of my emails were ever answered, I also tried again recently to contact someone about changing my delivery address and could not reach anyone. Its too bad because the issues I got were great and on par with any good vw mags I have read but at this point I will never pay for another issue









Join the masses, brother


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vdubobsession)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubobsession* »_ I tried to call. I could not reach anyone and none of my emails were ever answered, I also tried again recently to contact someone about changing my delivery address and could not reach anyone. 

interesting, when i emailed inquiring about being a new subscriber, i got an email back the next day from Calvin himself.


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Lunker)*

It's easy to take the money....


----------



## audioteknik (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Soup Guy)*

cream rises to the top...
and scum sinks to the bottom


----------



## audioteknik (Jun 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (audioteknik)*

ttt


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (audioteknik)*

So I take it our money is never going to be refunded and we will never see a DM magazine.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mk_ultra')*

If its over they just need to give closure. Just let it go...end it.... let it be done with. I'm not sure people are pissed off about the money, as much as they are about being strung along w/ a carrot for eons.


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_If its over they just need to give closure. Just let it go...end it.... let it be done with. I'm not sure people are pissed off about the money, as much as they are about being strung along w/ a carrot for eons.

Agree. I just think it is completely messed up that many of the subscribers did it to see a new style of magazine be created by what we thought were loyal enthusiast just like us. I remember when the ball started rolling on this magazine. I even send them pictures of our local Gtg and meets to help them out. Sucks to see i only got one magazine for close to two years now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: (mk_ultra')*

They are loyal enthusiasts, make no mistake, just in over his head with little to no conflict resolution skills. I'm sure Calvin never meant for it to be like this but it is and it needs to be addressed. We have been shown a cover shot of a new issue but no info as to when it will be availiable. Not cool, it will only escalate an already growing problem. I bet if you sent an email inquiring when you would recieve your first issue, you woud get a reply back saying in a few weeks. But when that does not happen, you will recieve no replies. That is why I recomend going here
http://indianaconsumer.com/consumer_complaint.asp
and filing a complaint as this will not be resolved voluntarily by DM. It only takes about ten minutes to fill out and when they get on it, resolution will be forced by them.


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (vdubobsession)*

1 year later only 1 issue received


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Re: (heyfu)*

I had never even heard of DM until this thread started, but I am always leery of new start up magazines just because so many of them do fail. 
Unfortunately these things happen in the magazine publishing world. 
I have subscribed to a weekly Michigan based auto racing paper for well over 15 years. It just failed this year after being in business for over 40 years. Naturally, I had just renewed my subscription for a 2 year period instead of 1, so I lost about $60. 
I spoke to the owner of the paper a month ago and he was really sorry the way it ended up because he had put his heart and soul into it for 40+years, but there is just no money left to refund anyone and also he took a pretty big personal financial hit as well. I accepted the situation for what it is and let it go.
I thnk what frustrates the DM subscribers is that is never seemed to get off the ground in the 1st place and there has been a constant string of excuses and half truths. I think the publishers probably had good intentions, but they were rank amateurs and just got way over their heads with very little knowledge and a poor business model. 



_Modified by randyvr6 at 11:23 AM 10-21-2008_


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (randyvr6)*

So has anyone received anything lately


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Re: (mk_ultra')*

nope


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (2035cc16v)*








Damn, they got us good


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Re: (mk_ultra')*

any word on the consumer protection action being taken???


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: (mad caddy16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad caddy16v* »_any word on the consumer protection action being taken???

Don't know, good point. Here is the link for anyone who didn't see it earlier.
http://indianaconsumer.com/consumer_complaint.asp
Free, and takes about 10 min to fill out.


----------



## mad caddy16v (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Soup Guy)*

bump for a wtf


----------



## Soup Guy (Jul 6, 2002)

*Re: Re: (mad caddy16v)*

Back from the dead thread yo!


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

a friendly reminder to the community


----------



## builtforsin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mad caddy16v)*

Heh... Never got mine either. I actually forgot about it. I think it was like two years ago. Lame. I'll just go back to forgetting about it now.


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Re: (builtforsin)*

Any update on what happened to this damn Magazine ? 
I only received two magazine issues and never heard back from the company.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: (mk_ultra)*

hope they were sent to Alcatraz or Fox River


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Gigante)*

Some one has to know something. They just ran off with our money


----------



## rjdubtuner (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mk_ultra)*

my wife bought me the subscription, got one issue. What a scam.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: (rjdubtuner)*

I'm pretty disappointed, Calvin.
I've kept quiet all this time, just letting the issue go away.
But I just found out that my wife's e-mailed DM three times to obtain the pics of my Corrado from the 8/2007 photoshoot, that never made an issue. Behind the scenes as a surprise for me.
Not even one response from DM. 
THAT bothers me. We're not trying to sue anyone, and I don't mind writing $20 off because I know you were passionate about making it work.
But I still would love to get those pictures. Even though the car's been reinvented since that shoot.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: Re: (clintg60-16v)*

so i take it these guys burnt everyone with the magazine. i found an old copy of the first and second issue today and i was wondering why i never got any more copies. 
guess it because they were samming me.
is the company out of business now?


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Re: (boost_addict)*

I was less upset about the money lost as I was about the fact that i really liked the magazine. If I recall they did a tech article about a ms swap in mk2 that I found interesting.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (vdubobsession)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubobsession* »_I was less upset about the money lost as I was about the fact that i really liked the magazine. If I recall they did a tech article about a ms swap in mk2 that I found interesting.

Too bad the writing was horrible. They could at least used spell check








They suckered so many people it's not funny, including myself and the subscription I got for my brother. Calvin was a nice guy, talked to him quite a bit then, *poof*


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Re: (d-bot)*

Really, I think it is time for everyone to move on and let it go. 
The DM magazine failed and people lost money. The success rate of a new magazine is only 10-20% and many of those have corporate backers and a good business plan. The chance of one making it that was started by a couple guys with a love of VW's and no real publishing, advertising and distribution experience probably has worse odds than those. I know nothing specific about DM and didn't subscribe myself, but I have been burned in the past. 
I subscribed to a local auto racing weekly paper for over 15 years that had been in business for 45 years. I always subscribed for 1 year at a time, but as luck would have it, I decided to spring for a 2 year subscription right before it went under. I spoke with the owner, and he felt really bad since it was his passion, but there was nothing he could do. 
As things turned out, I met someone who bought the rights and was starting it up again. I ended up getting to be an unpaid weekly columnist covering my 2 favorite race tracks. I got in free every week, made a bunch of new friends, and loved every minute of it. It was one of the most fun things I have ever been involved in. Unfortunately, it also failed after 4 months causing some people to lose money. These things are pretty common in that industry.


----------

